# Chicken Pepper Pasta



## MN Fisher (May 12, 2004)

I have gotten lots of compliments on this recipe and it is very easy.

Chicken Pepper Pasta

3-4 Boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 each red pepper, yellow pepper, orange pepper and green pepper (only use what is liked, I don't use green pepper because my wife doesn't like them)
1 bunch green onions
1 1lb box of pasta (I suggest bow-tie or spiral w/spinach and tomato pasta)
Favorite seasonings

Cube chicken and pan fry until almost done. Start making pasta according to directions. I find I need to "drain" the chicken about half way through cooking because I use partially frozen chicken and worstershire sause as a seasoning. Once chicken is done or almost done add chopped peppers and onions and any other seasonings you like. Italian seasonings work well along with "Essence". Just stir and cook until pasta is done and veggies aren't raw crisp. Dish up pasta and top with chicken mix. Serves 4 - 6.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I had to try this one and it was excellent...............except I used my last package of pheasant breasts. Thank you FOODSAVER!!!!


----------

